# Going to visit some Forum pups!!! Cant wait!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot wait - I am going to visit Megan (casperkeep) and her four beautiful babies,!! I decided to take a trip to Indiana this week to visit family - but am stopping first for a few days to visit with Megan. I will be leaving around 6am tomorrow morning, and driving, by myself for 12 hours to her house!! It will sure be an adventure. I cannot wait to see and cuddle with those pups!!! I think we will have to post lost of pics!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting!!!
Yes, lots of photos please!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see the photos of your visit. Have a fun trip.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Have fun, drive safely and definitely take lots of hoto:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a safe trip. Let me know how the drive is. It's 12 hours to my DDs school and I'm debating to drive or fly when she moves to Champaign IL. Kiss those puppies up for me.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you bringing your fur kids, Laurie? Have a safe trip.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Laurie, that will be so fun. Megan is always doing something fun and exciting - I call her the fun girl!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Marie...I am sooo excited to Laurie....the girls are all ready to meet there Auntie Laurie!!!! They will have a blast getting hugs and kisses for her. Hubby and I are takin my neice out for her birthday tonite then tommorow clean and get things ready for Laurie!!! I am sooo blessed to have such wonderful friends from this forum!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

looking forward to seeing pics.
Safe trip Laurie, safe trip!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How wonderful. Have a great trip, drive safely and don't forget your camera. Have fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie and Megan, what fun! Laurie, have a safe trip, don't forget your Flip and camera.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Laurie & Megan - have a fun visit! And watch the speed traps! Megan, we were up at Kim's yesterday and the police were already starting the speed patrols. Makes sense - Indianapolis 500 weekend around the Indianapolis area = too much traffic, too much alcohol and too many drivers thinking they're IN the race instead of WATCHING the race! :tea:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have fun!!! Take lots of photos for all of us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie you are awfully brave to drive 12 hours in one day, alone no less!! How exciting that you'll be staying with Megan, her hubby and the gang! NO shopping, ladies. Save your pennies for Chicago.  

Drive safely and tell us all about it!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am very excited! although I know that 12 hours is a long time for one person to drive, I am prepared I think!! Lots of snacks, drinks, suntanlotion and music. No dogs, no hubby, no kids - for a while week!!!! This is the longest I have been away from my dogs - I cant believe I am doing it!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Have fun, drive safely and definitely take lots of hoto:


DITTO HERE!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am very excited! although I know that 12 hours is a long time for one person to drive, I am prepared I think!! Lots of snacks, drinks, suntanlotion and music. No dogs, no hubby, no kids - for a while week!!!! This is the longest I have been away from my dogs - I cant believe I am doing it!!


I love driving like that, I sort out all the worlds problems, listen to all my favorite music. Even use the time to call friends I haven't talked to in a while. Be careful, very watchful of the cars and people around you and only stop at very active locations.

Send photos and have fun.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I am very excited! although I know that 12 hours is a long time for one person to drive, I am prepared I think!! Lots of snacks, drinks, suntanlotion and music. No dogs, no hubby, no kids - for a while week!!!! This is the longest I have been away from my dogs - I cant believe I am doing it!!


Notice what she said, gonna miss the dogs and didn't mention the hubby and kids!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I noticed that too...wonder who it will be who misses her the most while she is gone?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh what a blast! Laurie- I think you now have Maryam and me beat for length driven for a playdate! 

Megan- get the clothes ready, you and laurie can dress the girls up for a big old fashion show!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Have fun. Laurie-Enjoy the break.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Laurie - glad to read you are taking some time for yourself, with everything you do for the NJ playdates and fostering - and you love it, but you do need some time for you.

How great that there will be havs at your destination.

xxoxo, me and Henry


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just talked to Laurie and she is doing good...minus a few missed turns.....Leeann!!!! Hahaha...I have her room already for her. We are havin hamburgers on the grill french fries and some wine coolers...maybe. I am sooo excited to see her!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oooops sorry Megan & Laurie, just trying to help keep Laurie company while she is driving. Looking forward to all the pictures.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Megan, that BBQ makes me want to drive there too! But then I don't always have the best of luck driving across country, lol.
Hope you guys have a blast. Can't wait for pictures!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a great time Laurie and Megan! It really helps to get away sometimes and see the country!:thumb:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a wonderful visit Laurie and Megan. 
Gosh Laurie, if you'd have waited another couple of weeks you could have visited Megan, visited family, and just kept right on driving west for our June 20th Hav Club play date!! If you're in Indiana, you're already a quarter of the way here!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Susan, you're funny. True, though! I can just see Laurie making the 'detour' to Frisco ! lol 

O.k. ladies...... what's the gossip? How are the doggies? Is Laurie still awake??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oh what a blast! Laurie- I think you now have Maryam and me beat for length driven for a playdate!
> 
> Megan- get the clothes ready, you and laurie can dress the girls up for a big old fashion show!


Amanda, I think we can keep our CDL crowns, since technically Laurie can't be attending a playdate w/o a Hav  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

What fun Laurie-and can't wait to see pictures. Be careful and have a great trip-no hubby-kids-dogs what a relaxed time you will have. And I just bet I know which ones will miss you the most.

Megan are you moving to IL-if so you will only be about four hrs from me-let me know and we can plan a play date-

Pat


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:suspicious: :spy: Does anyone else have a feeling that this long trip of Laurie's has something to do with picking up a rescue pupster or is it just me? :spy::suspicious:

Because Laurie and Megan are both fosters with rescue,I'm just a bit suspicious


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And she did go all by herself??? Hmmm....


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hmmmm, she went by herself . . . .you may be on to something.....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I wonder what these 2 are up to??? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, you just might be on to something! It never even crossed my mind. LOL


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Laurie in every way you are a wonderful friend to people and animals!
*Thank you for all you do* :grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I do not know if it is coincidence or on purpose...but it will be so nice for Megan to have you there now.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad you were able to be out there with Megan during this difficult time.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a wonderful trip to take. I can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> I do not know if it is coincidence or on purpose...but it will be so nice for Megan to have you there now.


I was thinking the same thing.......


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> :grouphug: Laurie in every way you are a wonderful friend to people and animals!
> *Thank you for all you do* :grouphug:


My thoughts and sentiments exactly, Sally


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Laurie thank you for being there with Megan at such a sad time. Give her a big hug for me and let her know how sorry I am.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You are a true friend.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys, sorry I have been off so long, but you all know why by now.
No it was not coincidence, I planned on being there for Megan at this time, and then add a little family visit as well. 
Despite the sadness hanging over my visit, we still did have a wonderful time, and I got some wonderful pictures. When I arrive home next week I will load the pics and post them. 
I was so blessed to have been able to spend that time with Betzie - and Megan, Gary and the other girls. 

Although, you guys really have some good minds - I did visit some puppies while I was there - but am not getting a puppy or picking up a rescue! As much as I would have loved it!! I have a 16 hour trip home with weekend, so that is an awfully long time for a puppy - none the less a person - to be in a car!! Maybe next time :thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Hi guys, sorry I have been off so long, but you all know why by now.
> No it was not coincidence, I planned on being there for Megan at this time, and then add a little family visit as well.
> Despite the sadness hanging over my visit, we still did have a wonderful time, and I got some wonderful pictures. When I arrive home next week I will load the pics and post them.
> I was so blessed to have been able to spend that time with Betzie - and Megan, Gary and the other girls.
> ...


Have a safe trip home!
Thank you again for all you do!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Laurie-What a wonderful, supportive friend you are to go be with Megan at such a difficult time. She's blessed to have you in her life.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ Knowing you, I'm not one bit surprised you went to be w/Megan during this very difficult time. That's just how you are... the absolute _best_ of best friends. :hug:

Have a safe trip home.


----------

